# Mortal Kombat (April 23, 2021)



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2019)

Produced by James Wan

Cast:

*Ludi Lin as Liu Kang.*
*Hiroyuki Sanada as Scorpion.*
*Chin Han as Shang Tsung.*
*Jessica McNamee as Sonya Blade.*
*Josh Lawson as Kano.*
*Lewis Tan possibly playing new character Cole Turner.*
*Joe Taslim as Sub-Zero.*
*Tadanobu Asano as Raiden.*
*Mehcad Brooks as Jax.*
*Sisi Stringer as Melina.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Sep 16, 2019)

They better use this or at the very least have a nod to it at some point


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

They needed the john wick or raid guys producing the project, but wan will do in a pinch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2019)

excited !


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> They better use this or at the very least have a nod to it at some point



Yup, this actually had the power to make the first movie good.
Every time the viewer is about to process how stupid the scenes were, they would hit you with the theme.
And the mind would reset to "this is epic" mode.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> They better use this or at the very least have a nod to it at some point



I hope they get someone as good as lords of acid. Like tron did with daft punk. 

That was like the first soundtrack I ever bought.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> *new character Cole Turner.*


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2019)

??


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> ??


That's Cole Turner from Charmed. Played by Julian McMahon.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> That's Cole Turner from Charmed. Played by Julian McMahon.


Oh.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

Release date has been moved up 6 weeks, edited the thread title to reflect that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

'Scorpion's Revenge' will debut in the first half of 2020.


A new group of Kombatants are assembling. Warner Bros. Animation is plotting an animated movie based on the fighting video game _Mortal Kombat Legends: Scorpion’s Revenge._

_Community_ alum Joel McHale will voice Johnny Cage, while _Dexter_'s Jennifer Carpenter will voice star as Sonya Blade in _Scorpion’s Revenge_, which will debut in the first half of this year.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2020)

I remember that weird animated Mortal Kombat movie tie-in that was done in crappy... CGI? I don't remember much about it. I remember everyone fighting on a boat and Scorpion using his weapon to wrap around Sonya, where he starts to reel her towards him. Then we get this big flashback scene that surrounds Goro and... Kung Lao? I think Goro kills him. 

I might have to track that down for nostalgia's sake. I rented it way back when.


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2020)

Will this movie not have Cage?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2020)

Karma said:


> Will this movie not have Cage?



Maybe Johnny Cage is dead in this timeline?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Dec 15, 2020)

On my birthday.
Nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 19, 2020)

ew they didn't even get the logo right

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2020)

Eh... Should have went with something more ancient and mysterious but streamlining classic logos has become a trend nowadays...

Not gonna judge before we at least get a trailer.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 20, 2020)

so Rambo and Terminator will be there?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

So Sub-Zero tore Jax's original arms off?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> So Sub-Zero tore Jax's original arms off?


In this verse yes


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> In this verse yes


What was the in-game explanation?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What was the in-game explanation?


The explanation in game was

He was preparing for the outworld invasion and outfitted himself with bionic implants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 18, 2021)

Cant believe Johnny Cage died for this Cole shitter


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2021)

I’m sure Cage will make an appearance to hint to a sequel


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What was the in-game explanation?





Huey Freeman said:


> The explanation in game was
> 
> He was preparing for the outworld invasion and outfitted himself with bionic implants


He got them blown off in the new timeline. In the old one it was just metal sleeves.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 18, 2021)

Wait, who is Cole?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2021)

Eww, I didn't like that trailer at all. Feels like M.Night's avatar movie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brian (Feb 18, 2021)

already looks better than Annihilation

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2021)

Something about scorpion get up doesn’t feel natural. Jax arms cgi too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Something about scorpion get up doesn’t feel natural. Jax arms cgi too


Movie looks low budget as fuck.

Get this "straight-to-DVD" looking movie outta here man.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 18, 2021)

Yeah it looks pretty dead.


----------



## Karma (Feb 18, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Wait, who is Cole?


Audience surrogate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> Audience surrogate


Ah one of them.


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 18, 2021)

I read a theory this Cole dude might be a descendant of the OG Sub-Zero bi-han you see in the trailer and eventually becomes Sub-Zero himself. Basically he's Kuai Liang.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2021)

I wished they put near the final moments of the trailer the theme song to hype up more things. Guess they chose to save it for their next and final trailer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 18, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> I read a theory this Cole dude might be a descendant of the OG Sub-Zero bi-han you see in the trailer and eventually becomes Sub-Zero himself. Basically he's Kuai Liang.


Cole-d

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2021)

Thinking about it this is a missed opportunity to have it be a young up coming Johnny Cage instead of Cole.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 18, 2021)

MMMM baby



DRAGON FATALITY!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2021)

I have theory 

either Cage is already earth champion and we get a flashback or Cole will become an actor under the moniker Johnny Cage


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 19, 2021)

The eye laser looks so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm very skeptical of this Cole dweeb but otherwise the trailer looked surprisingly good.


----------



## Karma (Feb 19, 2021)

His only saving grace is if his middle name is Cage


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 20, 2021)

I leaning more towards cole being Johnny Cage. Mainly because I know how Hollywood thinks. They feel white dudes in the 80’s-90’s stole Asian culture. So in order to fix that they made him Asian American. Instead of all white


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

Blacks stole asian culture in the 80s too. Those blaxploitation kung-fu movies was the business.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Blacks stole asian culture in the 80s too. Those blaxploitation kung-fu movies was the business.


70s*


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Blacks stole asian culture in the 80s too. Those blaxploitation kung-fu movies was the business.


You talking about Bruce leeroy. The last dragon my shit 

We also stole the 90’s with wutang and Wesley snipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2021)

Seems fun.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2021)

Kung Lao looks on point and finally doing him justice


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> The explanation in game was
> 
> He was preparing for the outworld invasion and outfitted himself with bionic implants


I thought Goro tore his arms off?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

U mad bro said:


> You talking about Bruce leeroy. The last dragon my shit
> 
> We also stole the 90’s with wutang and Wesley snipes


My boy Jim Kelly was no joke! Gave pigs the hands on the regular.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2021)

Kabal is in the trailer too if you look at who Lui Kang is fighting


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I thought Goro tore his arms off?


Nope


----------



## Karma (Feb 20, 2021)

Really curious about this movies structure.

The trailer showed off a lot of characters, theres no way it has enough time to explain each of their backstories, give them a fight and finish their arcs.

If it doesnt feel like a bloated mess then its prolly gonna have a lot of sequel bait.

>Goro being the previous champion leaves him in a good position to be this movies main antagonist
>Sonya, Jax and Whatshisface each have 1 or 2 major fights in the competition.
>Scorpion and Sub Zero sub plot
>Shao Kahn and Raiden stuff for sequel

Even with this structure it leaves little room for Liu Kang or Kung Lao to get any focus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

Karma said:


> Really curious about this movies structure.
> 
> The trailer showed off a lot of characters, theres no way it has enough time to explain each of their backstories, give them a fight and finish their arcs.
> 
> ...


Only a handful of MK characters deserve a backstories. All you need to know about Kano is that he's a dick who probably did something asshole-ish. All you need to know about Mileena is that she's the ugly sister, Etc.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> My boy Jim Kelly was no joke! Gave pigs the hands on the regular.


Don’t forget the classic line he a black all star lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Feb 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only a handful of MK characters deserve a backstories. All you need to know about Kano is that he's a dick who probably did something asshole-ish. All you need to know about Mileena is that she's the ugly sister, Etc.


Yea, theyre the ones i had as 1 off fights against the protags


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Nope


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2021)

please be good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2021)

please at least be entertaining trash

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

I didn't even hear a badass mortal kombat theme...


----------



## Karma (Feb 20, 2021)

Thats final trailer material bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2021)

Whatever happened to robin shou (original movie liu kang) anyway? I don't remember him from anything but MK and I thought he had good screen presence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Whatever happened to robin shou (original movie liu kang) anyway? I don't remember him from anything but MK and I thought he had good screen presence.


I remember seeing him in something else but after that ..nothing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2021)

this blew my mind as a kid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

Choreography was so bad, but kid goggles made it seem like the best shit ever.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 20, 2021)

Watched the shit out of both movies as a kid. Was devastated when Johnny Cage got finished in the opening credits of annihilation lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember seeing him in something else but after that ..nothing.


The white ninja is what you remember him from

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 21, 2021)

apparently he was also in the DOA movie and the legend of chun li 

but looks like bit parts


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 22, 2021)

The way he says "Get over here" is weak AF


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2021)

They really thought Chun Li was in MK


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Vagueness (Feb 26, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> They really thought Chun Li was in MK


They were trolling with that article it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Van Basten (Mar 26, 2021)

The umpteenth time is the charm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2021)

Really hoping this gory version is entertaining.  Saw the first two when they were shown in theaters.  First film was entertaining in its own right, and the second film had it's campy charm but holy shit it did a hack job on some fan favorites. . 

Actually met the actor that played Shang Tsung at a convention a few years ago.  Told an interesting story on how he got the part.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Actually met the actor that played Shang Tsung at a convention a few years ago.  Told an interesting story on how he got the part.



go on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> go on


How he got the part.  On the panel he was hosting, he pretty much stated during the call up and try out he was trying to figure out a way to impress the director on getting the part.  From what he said he also warned any actors not to try what he did unless they are very confident in their abilities  but when it was his turn, he just left the room for a few minutes, came back with a throw on cape of sorts he saw while waiting for his turn, got on on the table and gave his monologue.  After he was finished, the director pretty much told the guy he got the part right on the spot.  Also the actor is an avid practitioner of Tai Chi and pretty much lives by it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2021)

Release date pushed back a week.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

This new movie seems as if it shall be significantly more violent than were the two films from the 1990's, but, hopefully, it shall be well-written and not attempting to use its violence as its main selling point.

I saw both Shang Tsung and Shao Khan in the trailer, but I dislike the idea of both of them being in this film, becuase they are the main villains of two different games, which is the reason for which they were the main villains of two different movies, so, hopefully, only one of the shall be the main villain of this movie, leaving the other to be the main villain of a potential sequel.

I do hope that this movie has the famous theme music, because, as far as I am concerned, _Mortal Kombat_ simply is not _Moral Kombat_ without that amazing song playing.


----------



## kluang (Apr 15, 2021)

This movie is dumb. And not the turn your brain off dumb. The story is all over the place.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The symbol is dumb. Fine, MK symbol gave you super power. And it creates a lot of problems. Continuity wise. Sub Zero power? MK symbol. Not Lin Kuei cyro magic. I don't know how they gonna pull of Night Wolf's great spirit if he ever shows up. Just another power spawn by the symbol?

 And Quan Chi amulet and Cage hinted at the sequel. So that's obvious. Why they skip Shao Kahn?

Cole is dumb and unnecessary. Anyone with a sliver of a brain knows he's Scorpion's heir. The same with Sonya. It is obvious she's gonna kill Kano to get his MK symbol. And there's no tournament. Should be called Mortal Assassination.

And Liu Kang plays second fiddle to Kung Lao?

And how the hell Scorpion shows up in the 3rd act?


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 15, 2021)

I never expected the movie to not be dumb or have a great story. I just hope it's fun.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2021)

When people call a movie like this "dumb" it makes me wanna see it more. That's...why I'm here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kluang (Apr 17, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> When people call a movie like this "dumb" it makes me wanna see it more. That's...why I'm here.


Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cole role here is literally a plot device to allow Scorpion to show up  
Kung Lao can never catch a break 
Literally would 10 times better if the movie was about Johnny Cage instead of Cole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2021)

I just hope the fights are good. 

The Rotten Tomatoes score is surprisingly decent though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2021)

I shall be seeing this movie tomorrow, but the reviews seem to generally be positive, so does this mean that, in addition to the _Detective Pikachu_ and _Sonic the Hedgehog_ movies, movie adaptations of video games are finally increasing in quality? Do you remember that, until the Marvel Cinematic Universe began, comic book movies were terrible more often than they were excellent? That situation has changed, so I hope for the same with video game movies, as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall be seeing this movie tomorrow, but the reviews seem to generally be positive, so does this mean that, in addition to the _Detective Pikachu_ and _Sonic the Hedgehog_ movies, movie adaptations of video games are finally increasing in quality? Do you remember that, until the Marvel Cinematic Universe began, comic book movies were terrible more often than they were excellent? That situation has changed, so I hope for the same with video game movies, as well.


Maybe. But the recent successes were arguably more inspired by the source than directly adapting them. 

Unless there is a Sonic came where he transports into the real world. I have heard there is a Detective Pikachu game though, so I don't know how faithful it was.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2021)

Heard this movie was very meh, leaning towards bad.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 23, 2021)

I want to see it in theaters. Some movies are better and designed for the movies. I want to see it in it’s best form. But yeah the reviews have been meh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2021)

Just watched it.  ( almost regret doing so)

Story is basic. Characters are paper thin. Especially the main protagonist who's played by a really bad actor and is actually the least interesting.  This is a fighting game adaptation with fight scenes that were subpar.

Overall..this felt like a low budget cash grab.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just watched it.  ( almost regret doing so)
> 
> Story is basic. Characters are paper thin. Especially the main protagonist who's played by a really bad actor and is actually the least interesting.  This is a fighting game adaptation with fight scenes that were subpar.
> 
> Overall..this felt like a low budget cash grab.


Honestly...I feel the same. It makes me wonder how something like this left production.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2021)

I didn't think it was bad, but it wasn't particularly good either. I felt like it was taking itself so seriously for the most part, so it would be weird when someone would say a cheesy line from the video game. 

Kung Lao's "flawless victory" kind of worked, but Scorpion's "Get Over Here!" was pretty silly. I know it's his iconic line, but he speaks normal Japanese in every other scene.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 23, 2021)

I gave a 7/10. I do not feel Cole took away from this. Could have definitely done better storywise. But I liked the acting in general.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2021)

I don't think Cole was a bad character or anything. I just don't see why they needed a OC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 23, 2021)

This movie had like 4 sets at the most

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 24, 2021)

Shit was super meh. The trailer way doper than the movie lol. Cole is such a pointless character he weakens the plot drastically.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 24, 2021)

Although this one obviously had better choreography and cgi, the original had way more charm and honestly a better story. This one didn't even have a tournament


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 24, 2021)

The choreography wasn’t necessarily that much better than the og. The two actors for scorpion and subzero were in another class. It’s like they spent the movie budget on them. The rest of the cast fighting  was the reason I called the movie meh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 24, 2021)

lot of problems with this movie

mostly the 2nd act

some really great shit in in too though

6.5/10


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2021)

I dropped it down to 6/10 now for the stuff that bugged me. Story was so....not MK. They threw away to many characters. And fucked with the lore just a bit to much for my liking.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't understand, get some martial arts filmmaker and a decent budget and do an MK series. A series, not a movie.

This should be a slam dunk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> This movie had like 4 sets at the most


Movie was made on a biden stimulus check

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stringer (Apr 24, 2021)

Live-action adaptations of video games are almost always trash, this was no exception. The one thing I did like about it though was Kano's portrayal, good casting choice there, dude actually made me chuckle a few times -- typical Kano being a cunt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2021)

Kano, sub zero and scorpion are great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2021)

Really the movie should've just been about Scorpion and Subzero, lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2021)

Continuing from the opening scene where Scorpion seeks revenge for his death of family would've been 3 times the better movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 24, 2021)

You know before the movie illustrated the title it was dope as fuck. Shit downgraded heavily after that. Man the actor who played scorpion should have been the lead fuck a Cole. 
*Spoiler*: _Meh_ 



Cole was disappointment to Hanzo bloodline.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Continuing from the opening scene where Scorpion seeks revenge for his death of family would've been 3 times the better movie.


I was expecting the main character to get like possessed by him and get the mask and shit. But nope.  
Fun movie, nice fatalities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm probably the only one, but I actually liked this way, way, way more than I had expected to. It's dumb, it's silly and pretty pointless, but all in all it was really fun from start to end IMO. Especially the second half was really entertaining, and with a few pretty awesome kills. I can't wait for a sequel, which is something I never thought I'd say after watching this.

I also thought the cast was fairly good. Lewis Tan was weak, but Josh Lawson, Joe Taslim, Hiroyuki Sanada and Jessica McNamee were all really good, and the majority of the others were good too, for what this was obviously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2021)

No.  This is good for free.  No complaints

also.  Get shit on Sub Zero!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 25, 2021)

It was ok considering but i'm still annoyed. This isn't even really a mortal kombat movie. There literally is no mortal kombat. It's just badly set up for the _actual_ mortal kombat movie. If this had just been a movie focusing on scorpion(and sub-zero) and then have another set up movie with sonya blade, johnny cage etc, a liu kang focused movie and _then_ have your big crossover movie were all the plot lines and characters converge called Mortal Kombat it would work way better. You know avengers style. Also get rid of cole. Useless ass character with a bad actor.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 25, 2021)

Like seriously what was the actual point of cole? He wasn't even a good audience surrogate. I was hoping against hope there was more to him but alas.


----------



## Amol (Apr 25, 2021)

Cole did not have a single badass moment in movie that is based on Video game that is really all about badass scenes and gory deaths. He was really lame. Total lack of charisma from actor.
And rules of tournament made no sense to me(I am judging solely on this movie as I have no knowledge of actual lore whatsoever).

Apparently Elder Gods(who I assume are stronger than Raiden and that evil sorcerer) made rule that no fighting before tournament starts. That Sorcerer was literally attacking whoever the hell he wanted with no consequences. Raiden looked all kind of weak to me. He never stood his ground. I mean why only he has to follow the rules? Both parties should be following the rules or no one. Technically speaking 10th tournament never started. Who even organizes this tournament ? 

Fighting scenes could have been better but they were not bad either. It is just one hopes most excellent fights scenes when movie is about Mortal Kombat. That is entire point of Mortal Kombat after all. Fights between Hanzo and Bi Han were good however. 

I am still game for sequel though.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> It was ok considering but i'm still annoyed. This isn't even really a mortal kombat movie. There literally is no mortal kombat. It's just badly set up for the _actual_ mortal kombat movie. If this had just been a movie focusing on scorpion(and sub-zero) and then have another set up movie with sonya blade, johnny cage etc, a liu kang focused movie and _then_ have your big crossover movie were all the plot lines and characters converge called Mortal Kombat it would work way better. You know avengers style. Also get rid of cole. Useless ass character with a bad actor.


Geez why does everything have to be avemgers? Lmfao.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 25, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Geez why does everything have to be avemgers? Lmfao.


Because it's a model that would work well for this specific franchise?

There's too much shit going on in Mortal kombat for a single stand alone movie to truly do it justice. Either just make it a full blown television series or buildt it up MCU style. What they did with this one is lame. This should have been a scorpion focused movie. Not a half assed faux mortal kombat prelude with a useless OC protagonist.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Because it's a model that would work well for this specific franchise?
> 
> There's too much shit going on in Mortal kombat for a single stand alone movie to truly do it justice. Either just make it a full blown television series or buildt it up MCU style. What they did with this one is lame. This should have been a scorpion focused movie. Not a half assed faux mortal kombat prelude with a useless OC protagonist.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 25, 2021)

RemChu said:


>


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2021)

Amol said:


> Cole did not have a single badass moment in movie that is based on Video game that is really all about badass scenes and gory deaths. He was really lame. Total lack of charisma from actor.
> And rules of tournament made no sense to me(I am judging solely on this movie as I have no knowledge of actual lore whatsoever).
> 
> Apparently Elder Gods(who I assume are stronger than Raiden and that evil sorcerer) made rule that no fighting before tournament starts. That Sorcerer was literally attacking whoever the hell he wanted with no consequences. Raiden looked all kind of weak to me. He never stood his ground. I mean why only he has to follow the rules? Both parties should be following the rules or no one. Technically speaking 10th tournament never started. Who even organizes this tournament ?
> ...


Hopefully we get more martial arts in the sequel and they just throw in the magic special effects for finishers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2021)

less editing and less cuts in the fights in the sequel please.  Hire someone from the Raid or John Wick if you have to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> less editing and less cuts in the fights in the sequel please.  Hire someone from the Raid or John Wick if you have to.


I hate choppy fights now. Ruin the whole experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 25, 2021)

Cole unironically dragged the whole movie down.

Dude was bland af because there was 0 source material to take from. Had no connection to him whatsoever.

Their reasoning for putting Cole in the movie is because they felt if they had Cage itd just be a white savior storyline.

????

They had to jump through so many logical hoops to get to that conclusion. Liu Kang was right fucking there. Make Liu Kang the protagonist and cage the audience surrogate who needs to be constantly explained to. The OG from the 90s unironically made a lot of intelligent decisions, the movie wouldve gotten way less flack for being derivative of the original than whatever the fuck they were trying to do with Cole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2021)

Karma said:


> Their reasoning for putting Cole in the movie is because they felt if they had Cage itd just be a white savior storyline.


That's not even a good excuse. MK has about 100 characters to choose from lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2021)

I heard the first 7 minutes was released for free before release. Very smart, since that was the best part of the movie.


----------



## Karma (Apr 25, 2021)

Lmao Cole's special power was literally Plot Armor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 25, 2021)

Karma said:


> Their reasoning for putting Cole in the movie is because they felt if they had Cage itd just be a white savior storyline.


cage isnt even supposd to be the savior

lui kang is


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> cage isnt even supposd to be the savior
> 
> lui kang is


They kinda switched it in the new games. Cage is the savior while liu Kang is more foolish and arrogant.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2021)

Like I said they could have done this movie centered around Johnny Cage. He literally was introduce to MK almost the same way Cole was.
They should have fucking done the actual tournament.
Kung Lao Death was solely to show us a soul sucking scene utter pointless

And why they had to do Goro like that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> cage isnt even supposd to be the savior
> 
> lui kang is


Cage is bar none the most popular character of the game. The most charismatic. Lui is a generic Mary Sue character that’s it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't have a problem with camp but this was a super bad movie  

The new people they got for shang tsung and raiden were turrible. They're probably good actors but they didn't play it up the way they needed to. see kano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Like I said they could have done this movie centered around Johnny Cage. He literally was introduce to MK almost the same way Cole was.
> They should have fucking done the actual tournament.
> Kung Lao Death was solely to show us a soul sucking seen utter pointless
> 
> And why they had to do Goro like that


I thought Shang Tsung can only steal your soul if you're defeated.  Kung Lao was robbed for no reason!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2021)

Actually the idea of an MCU-like formula to Mortal Kombat could've been interesting (ie a 'Scorpion Vs Sub Zero movie' to start and then moving on to other characters), with the cross-over being the actual tournament. 

It would be risky though, especially if they want to keep it rated-R.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bielec (Apr 25, 2021)

I've mixed feeling about this movie. Pacing was weird imo, some fights were really short and too easy imo, and others were fine and had nice choreography.  Cole was better than I thought he would be, didn't hate him. Generally I could say whole movie was mix of cool and mediocre scenes, but I've never expected much, I will watch MK2, if they will make one.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 25, 2021)

Well I have a lot of issues with the marvel franchise. But the way they set up their universe hasn’t been matched. Mortal kombat has a lot of storylines that could easily been standalone movie. Scorpion and Subzero in particular could span an series themselves.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lance (Apr 25, 2021)

Cole is dumb.
The trailers baited me so hard man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> although I will admit that I did flinch at the scene where Nitara was sliced in half by Kung Lao's hat, as that was very graphic and extreme.


Not really, considering this is the norm for him.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 26, 2021)

Shang Tsung didn't even shapeshift


----------



## Karma (Apr 26, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jax: Who is gonna fight Sub zero, hes kinda op
> Cole: Nah we gonna jump dat ^ (use bro)


That shit had me dieing 

Was expecting a repeat of this scene

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> That shit had me dieing
> 
> Was expecting a repeat of this scene


I mean he was right though


Who tf wanna run the ones with sub zero. 


The best part was that he had just beat goro and was still like naaaaah fuck that


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 26, 2021)

Man Scorpion and Subzero were so much better than everyone it’s not even believable any of the ones left could fuck with anyone close to his level. Closes two were Liu Kang and Kung Lao. Which brings up the point of how week Liu Kang fighting skills looked all things considered


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2021)

U mad bro said:


> Man Scorpion and Subzero were so much better than everyone it’s not even believable any of the ones left could fuck with anyone close to his level. Closes two were Liu Kang and Kung Lao. Which brings up the point of how week Liu Kang fighting skills looked all things considered


Lui always been a chump, he was always written a Mary Sue of the verse. As soon as he was stop being written as the chosen one shit got real quick.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 26, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Lui always been a chump, he was always written a Mary Sue of the verse. As soon as he was stop being written as the chosen one shit got real quick.


I mean he was the protagonist he always had plot armor until later in the series. His personal story is just bland compared to dudes like scorpion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2021)

U mad bro said:


> I mean he was the protagonist he always had plot armor until later in the series. His personal story is just bland compared to dudes like scorpion.


Kung Lao is far more interesting and engaging than Lui

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2021)

raiden in the games is big and intimidating. This movie hired this short, nerdy looking guy to play him.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2021)

People in here disrespecting liu kang


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2021)

Back in the day, fighting games would add a "bruce lee" type of character to pay homage. That was all Liu Kang was pretty much.


Huey Freeman said:


> ^ (use bro) Raiden didn’t do shit to try save Kung Lao, he didn’t even try to avenge him, they were literally within his own temple.
> He also retreated from Tsang like what the fuck there’s never a day Tsang could in his wildest dream stand toe to toe with Raiden


Didn't he have some bullshit excuse like "elder gods can't interfere"? Otherwise everyone except for maybe Shang Tsung would be lightwork.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2021)

Also I haven't kept up with MK and it was weird seeing scorpion as the sympathetic one. Sub zero used to be the "good guy" between the two of them. I think.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Back in the day, fighting games would add a "bruce lee" type of character to pay homage. That was all Liu Kang was pretty much.
> 
> Didn't he have some bullshit excuse like "elder gods can't interfere"? Otherwise everyone except for maybe Shang Tsung would be lightwork.


He can’t interfere during the tournament Tsung wouldn’t be brave enough to fuck with Raiden outside the tournament inside his own temple


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> People in here disrespecting liu kang


Lui Kang is the Generic Bruce Lee clone that every fighting game has


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 26, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Also I haven't kept up with MK and it was weird seeing scorpion as the sympathetic one. Sub zero used to be the "good guy" between the two of them. I think.


You’re thinking of Subzeros younger brother who takes his mantle after Scorpion kills the original Subzero.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Also I haven't kept up with MK and it was weird seeing scorpion as the sympathetic one. Sub zero used to be the "good guy" between the two of them. I think.


There's 2 sub zeros. The older brother is the evil one. The younger one is good.

But scorpion has always been sympathetic. His story is mostly him attempting to figure out who killed his family.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> There's 2 sub zeros. The older brother is the evil one. The younger one is good.
> 
> But scorpion has always been sympathetic. His story is mostly him attempting to figure out who killed his family.


older sub zero has a fuking crazy backstory, killing dragon gods and shit


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2021)

Why is Liu Kang's name pronounced as "Lu?" Were the creators of the franchise not well-versed in the Chinese language?



~Gesy~ said:


> raiden in the games is big and intimidating. This movie hired this short, nerdy looking guy to play him.



Given that he can control lightning, I imagine that his physical stature is a minor concern for him.



Karma said:


> That shit had me dieing
> 
> Was expecting a repeat of this scene



From where is that scene?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> From where is that scene?



*where is that scene from

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> *where is that scene from



I am sorry, but I make an effort to avoid ending sentences with prepositions.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry, but I make an effort to avoid ending sentences with prepositions.



Apology accepted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2021)

I watched that animated "Scorpion's Revenge" and it was pretty fun. I think both movies are bad from any kind of storytelling standpoint, but are defined by cool moments. I think "Scorpion's Revenge" had more of them though.


----------



## Amol (Apr 27, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> ^ (use bro) Raiden didn’t do shit to try save Kung Lao, he didn’t even try to avenge him, they were literally within his own temple.
> He also retreated from Tsang like what the fuck there’s never a day Tsang could in his wildest dream stand toe to toe with Raiden


I know right?
I mean that sorcerer literally attacked his temple outside of tournament. They killed his student outside of tournament. In front of him.
Clearly rules of Elder Gods were not applicable there.
Raiden should have flexed bit more. Someone should have gotten barbecued. 
They should have also hired someone else  for Raiden's role. I am sure he is good actor but he just didn't invoke whole God thing. He felt lame.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## U mad bro (Apr 27, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kung Lao is far more interesting and engaging than Lui


I mean he does have more personality than him. My favorite character has always been Johnny cage because of that reason

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2021)

U mad bro said:


> I mean he does have more personality than him. My favorite character has always been Johnny cage because of that reason


Which is why the main character in current timeline is Johnny


----------



## wibisana (Apr 28, 2021)

Bihan (joe Taslim) stole the show. movie get slowed down and imo they should have Cristopher Lambert. 

Tsang Tsung's actor miscast imo.
other that i think i like it


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 28, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Which is why the main character in current timeline is Johnny


Nah Liu Kang still the main character he replaced Raiden. If anything if you watched the current ending of the game Kung Lao is the new Liu Kang.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 28, 2021)

i heard from online comment that cole is basically your custom character, and ironically they gave him armor (plot armor)

is this self aware? or just funny coincidence? like they are mocking their own MC.

imo i would still give it 7 or 8.(some of) the fights especially Bihan and scorpion were epics.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 29, 2021)

@Raiden, how do you feel about the characters in this movie mispronouncing "Raiden" as "Reiden?" Did that bother you, or is that a very minor issue, to you?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Raiden, how do you feel about the characters in this movie mispronouncing "Raiden" as "Reiden?" Did that bother you, or is that a very minor issue, to you?



lmao I haven't seen anyone do this.


----------



## Djomla (May 1, 2021)

Meh, some okay action, but way worse than 1995.


----------



## Vagueness (May 4, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Which is why the main character in current timeline is Johnny


He isn't. The cage family only really got the spotlight in mortal kombat x. The franchise is still very much about liu kang.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2021)

I wonder if there is a gay porn parody called Mortal Dongbat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 8, 2021)

Djomla said:


> Meh, some okay action, but way worse than 1995.



You didn't like invincible but you thought this garbage movie had okay action?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Foxfoxal (May 8, 2021)

I'm dissapointed it started good but then it turned as trash as you would expect for a videogame adaptation, how come the action which is the selling point became so bad after the intro.


----------



## blakstealth (May 9, 2021)

Pleasantly surprised by this movie. I enjoyed it. There were some problems with the pacing and I wasn't sold on some of the emotional bits, but I think the action helped me forgive its shortcomings.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2021)

I noticed that the actual tournament was frequently mentioned in the film, but never actually occurred, so is it safe to presume that the writers are saving that for a potential sequel?



Raiden said:


> lmao I haven't seen anyone do this.



They did in both the 1995 film and this one, which bothers me, since it would not be too difficult to research the Japanese deity who inspired the _MK_ character.


----------

